# FS: Sony Vaio PCG-NV170 $200!



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

*FS: Sony Vaio PCG-NV170 $150*

i have 2 laptops, i'm selling one of them to buy more desktop parts. its a Sony Vaio NV170 model for *$200*. here are the specs:

*- Pentium4 1.60ghz
- 256mb memory
- 30gb hard drive
- radeon 7500*

here are a few "problems". there is a warning message about the HD during the boot, but it's working fine this whole time for me so i'm not sure why that warning is displayed. the battery is still usable, but it doesn't hold it's charge as long as before. however, i just bought a new Targus power adapter because i misplaced the vaio's. this power adapter comes with many heads so it can be used with pretty much every brand and model laptops. i will have windows XP pro already installed on it. the battery likes to fall out, so i put a little piece of tape on it and it holds perfect. other than that, it works perfectly fine. good for basic common tasks but it will not play the latest games.

contact me by posting on this thread, PM, or AIM. my sn is CheCheezyFoShezy. i leave my aim on 24/7. if none of those work, email me at iluvbeanz@msn.com


----------



## PohTayToez (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got to ask.... are you looking for anything for trade?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

i prefer just money but i guess i'll consider high end desktop parts, especially raptor HDs or water cooling parts (very specific), maybe 8800gt.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 23, 2008)

(>'-')> bump Q('-'Q)


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (May 11, 2008)

this was suppose to be sold a few months back when i was waiting payment but some shady guy (dont worry JlCollins005, wont mention any names) backed out after making me wait for payment, turning down other offers, and package it all up. sooo its back on sale...


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 11, 2008)

some shady guy that has a POS Friend who actually asked me about it today when he called and needed his desktop fixed..  but mention my name its cool as u were wanting me to part my pc i was gunna see if u wanted to trade but id rather not now.. and poh and me have done many deals


----------



## PohTayToez (May 16, 2008)

Not that it's any of my business, but I'd definitely stand behind the reliability of JlCollins005.  Like he said, we've done many deals without a single problem.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

PohTayToez said:


> Not that it's any of my business, but I'd definitely stand behind the reliability of JlCollins005.  Like he said, we've done many deals without a single problem.



whether or not your deals with him went smoothly, the fact of the matter is that it was already sold, just pending payment. couple months later and no payment, so what can i really do about it?

anyways, PRICE DROP *$150*. i took it out and played around with it and the screen no longer stays up by itself and i haven't tried to fix it. as far as functionality of it, it still works fine


----------



## aSc1@3 (Jun 11, 2008)

is is it a custom cpu socket,or is it a desktop-compatible one? if the latter is true, what socket is it?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jul 5, 2008)

aSc1@3 said:


> is is it a custom cpu socket,or is it a desktop-compatible one? if the latter is true, what socket is it?



not sure because i never opened up the insides before


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd do $100.


----------

